
Secured.fyi – Ranking the most secure and private software tools - fredrikaurdal
Hi HN! As the title suggests, I made this tool that ranks the most secure and private email, backup, VPN, cryptos and communication software :)<p>It&#x27;s all based on a Google Sheet, which updates the website automatically when the spreadsheet changes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secured.fyi&#x2F;edit<p>Couldn’t find a good comparison overview like this, and want to see if enough people are interested in it, because I would like to spend more time on expanding the data set, and add more categories.<p>I wrote a medium post here that goes more in detail on how and why it was made: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@fredrikaurdal&#x2F;secured-fyi-ranking-the-most-secure-and-private-software-tools-how-i-created-a-powerful-ranking-1f8a37913169<p>I&#x27;d like to monetize this by offering profiles with premium features, instead of relying on annoying ads.<p>If anything is not working, suggestions for improvements, what you love and hate is all welcome :)
======
fredrikaurdal
I also submitted it to Product Hunt to get some feedback:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/secured-fyi-
alpha](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/secured-fyi-alpha)

